# who am i?



## jm (Oct 6, 2013)

sigma 180 macro - canon 6d


----------



## Ewinter (Oct 6, 2013)

Xenomorph model. Queen?


----------



## fpdv01 (Oct 6, 2013)

Someone with a need of a good *dentist*?


----------



## mjbehnke (Oct 6, 2013)

Looks like the creature from Alien that has the double set of teeth. That's just my opinion... Could be rapper too.


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 6, 2013)

Tax collector?


----------



## RGF (Oct 6, 2013)

John Val John from les Miz.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 7, 2013)

jm said:


> sigma 180 macro - canon 6d



Did you ever consider the Sigma 150 macro? I am torn between the Sigma 150 and the 180. The 180 is sweet but I wonder if I would have more versatility with the 150?

Are you happy with the 180?


----------



## bainsybike (Oct 7, 2013)

hmmm... those look like zip fastener tracks top and bottom, and I don't think the "teeth" are teeth at all, though I don't know what they are. I'd guess we're looking at some sort of camera bag - maybe top-loading holster style.


----------



## romanr74 (Oct 7, 2013)

An Alien (designed by Hansruedi Giger)


----------



## RGF (Oct 8, 2013)

bainsybike said:


> hmmm... those look like zip fastener tracks top and bottom, and I don't think the "teeth" are teeth at all, though I don't know what they are. I'd guess we're looking at some sort of camera bag - maybe top-loading holster style.



Agree looks like a zipper - perhaps a sleeping bag with double zipper for medium and extreme warmth?


----------



## ahab1372 (Oct 8, 2013)

romanr74 said:


> An Alien (designed by Hansruedi Giger)


+1


----------



## wsgroves (Oct 8, 2013)

Sideshow Alien Bust is my guess.


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Oct 8, 2013)

> who am i



the dreaded "too shallow DOF" monster.


----------



## wsgroves (Oct 13, 2013)

JM, you going to tell us exactly what alien piece that is?


----------



## lion rock (Oct 13, 2013)

"Alien-Bees" with specialized speedring?! 8)
-r


----------

